# Breast size



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm just curious, and would like to know how important breast size is to men. Could the guys on here comment on whether or not they could find a smaller chested girl attractive?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like small breasted women their breasts tend to age better too  Ive dated girls with all different types Im all about the firmness of smaller breasts though


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the boob holder.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Breasts mean little to me. What I have found is that most of the time a girls breast size seems to match the rest of their body anyway so it's all in proportion etc.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

I prefer skinnier girls and so smaller breasts come with the package


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

*Size Matters?*



Keith said:


> I like small breasted women their breasts tend to age better too  Ive dated girls with all different types Im all about the firmness of smaller breasts though


Marry me?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Boobs to women seem to be the equivalent of measuring dick size with men. All sizes work, but there's still a desire to be bigger.

I'd take a very flat chest woman any day of the week. I don't know of anyone who's rejected a flat chested woman just for being flat chested.

If you want an honest answer, I like the look of larger breasts. But this is the kind of wish list I throw completely out the door considering I'll be more than attracted to any women who shows interest in me. I also only desire larger breasts on younger women. Larger breasts on older women do the inevitable... gravity?

So it's a double edged sword. Have big breasts when your younger but have problems later in life. Or have a smaller package that maintains itself better when you're older.

I've met many attractive women 8's, 9's who have petite breasts. There would never be a circumstance where I'm into a woman with smaller breasts who I turn down because suddenly vavoomba double d's walks up. I'm not that shallow.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Sabriella said:


> I'm just curious, and would like to know how important breast size is to men. Could the guys on here comment on whether or not they could find a smaller chested girl attractive?


It really depends on the man. I haven't been interested in flat chested women myself, although I never required a woman to be like Dolly Parton either. There is also for me a difference between being a little on the small side and being downright flat.

I meanwhile have a higher tolerance for a woman being fat than some other men do. So, to answer your question, men can differ about women's physiques. One significant correlating factor I've noticed is how their mothers were built. If a man's mother was built similarly to you, you have a decent chance with him.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

a body part does not define you as a person. It is your personality which truly matters in the end. Sure people are attracted to different things, but being picky about boob size is like girls being picky about the size of a man's ding-a-ling.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

For me its more about the personality and being easy to talk to/ be around. I could really care less about breast size or other physical attributes.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

im probably most attracted to slim girls with perkier packaging (hard not to sound sleezy describing what boobs you like,haha). mainly because im skinny myself. 

but yea, personality matters a lot more


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

TRENNER said:


> One significant correlating factor I've noticed is how their mothers were built. If a man's mother was built similarly to you, you have a decent chance with him.


Really? I haven't heard this. Kinda creepy, not gonna lie.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

I would find a smaller breasted woman attractive...I don't think it really matters.

Although, I find tall, curvey, blonde girls very attractive!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am frightened of implants. One wrong hubba hubba move and she becomes Barbie through all the wrong channels.

I'd like my girl all-natural.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I prefer smaller, perkier tits. Plus as others have said, as you get older, they won't sag as much. Ideally, I'd prefer fake boobs that are like a B or very small C cup. It's hard to find though. The majority of girls that get boob jobs get them done way too big and it looks awful.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Havalina said:


> Really? I haven't heard this. Kinda creepy, not gonna lie.


It's true. men tend to seek out women who are like their mothers, and women tend to seek out men who are like their fathers.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

leonardess said:


> It's true. men tend to seek out women who are like their mothers, and women tend to seek out men who are like their fathers.


I believe it. A lot of the girls I find attractive look how my mom did when she was younger. But I think we're getting off topic here.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

leonardess said:


> It's true. men tend to seek out women who are like their mothers, and women tend to seek out men who are like their fathers.


Yep, unfortunately true. Your parents are rolemodels for 'partners'. They become what you expect others to be like in that role and they make you feel safe. Can have some damaging effects if you had abusive parents 

*tries to get back to topic*

I like smaller breasts. Big ones are just scary!


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am frightened of implants. One wrong hubba hubba move and she becomes Barbie through all the wrong channels.
> 
> I'd like my girl all-natural.


 :agree

Nothing worse than a nice set of itty bitty's ruined by implants.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I think small to average is best, I think media big boobs are overrated.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I would say I too am mostly a fan of small to medium perkier breasts but there are gorgeous flat chested gals too


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Breast size has little meaning to me. I look for personality, not breast size. It's about the chemisty between us, not looks.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Geez this thread is depressing. Boob size was the ONE THING I HAD.

Also this looking for traits like your parents thing is creeping me out.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Geez this thread is depressing. Boob size was the ONE THING I HAD.


Don't take it too harshly. I doubt anyone in this thread would turn you down because your boobs are too big.

Unless you've got balloons that are bigger than your head...that's just weird..._
(and when they start to leak their helium...)_

That being said, I'd say my *preference* is

B > A > Flat > C > D > Anything Bigger


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Geez this thread is depressing. Boob size was the ONE THING I HAD.


You realise you're gunna get loads of profile views from boob-men now. :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Breast size or any other singular umm body part by itself is somewhat irrelevant to me. Its the sum of the parts (the whole package) I look at.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

If anything I like average-small sizes better, but hell as long as they're smaller than my head I'm not going to complain!


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Average to small for me. But like everyone else says, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## NiTro (Dec 13, 2009)

mixolydian said:


> I prefer skinnier girls and so smaller breasts come with the package


this


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't like big breasts. I prefer A to C cups. Anything over that is just a waste of breast :b


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

Breasts come in many sizes, and they're all beautiful in their own way. For me, it's not so much the size as the shape. Small breasts have the advantage of retaining their shape better over longer periods of time, but that doesn't mean large breasts can't be attractive. Of course they can.

Yes, breasts are a factor in determining a girl's attractiveness. To say otherwise would be a lie. But they're just one factor among many. They're not the only things we males look at, despite what popular culture may lead you to believe.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not a "breast man", so breast size doesn't mean much to me in terms of finding a woman attractive. I actually find very large ones somewhat unattractive.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sunnie said:


> Marry me?


  lol I could too my gf just dumped me Im back on the market...


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Prefer small to average. Totally honest answer. A girl would have to be _incredibly_ flat-chested for it to even begin to affect my physical attraction to her.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Small, big, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Geez this thread is depressing. Boob size was the ONE THING I HAD.


I know exactly what you mean. Every time I see this question asked it gets these kind of responses. I even had a boyfriend once tell me I should get a reduction.

I have been told by many men that all breasts are beautiful and they're just enthralled with the female form in general. Knowing my own standards of beauty I would have to agree with that statement.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

The phrase "size matters" works both ways. For every guy that tells you he doesn't care about breast size, ten will tell you that it's important to them. Curves on a women accentuate femininity and we are instinctively drawn towards women the most identifiable as members of the opposite gender. This is why the well-endowed girl at the bar in the low-cut top is being oggled more than her small-breasted counterpart three stools down. 

While this sort of thing ultimately makes no difference in monogomous situations, I doubt there is any boyfriend who would be upset with the idea of his girlfriend having largers breasts. He would never say so but it's probably true. Just as you girls are kind enough to tell us that our penis size is "juuuust right" for you, even though you know you wouldn't complain if were were a tad larger.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

*Marriage*



Keith said:


> lol I could too my gf just dumped me Im back on the market...


Perfect.

As soon as I can get Paul McCartney to perform the ceremony, we can get started!


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

path0gen said:


> Just as you girls are kind enough to tell us that our penis size is "juuuust right" for you, even though you know you wouldn't complain if were were a tad larger.


There is some truth to that statement but not all. I've experienced a variety of sizes and as many of the men here have said about breasts there is a range that is good and anything over that is too much.

I know what is perfect for me and anything larger than that is painful and I don't like it. I would have a hard time dealing with an overly large man but I can work with an overly small one.

Would I prefer that he be that perfect size? Perhaps, but I'm not about to forgo his strong suits to find the perfect penis. Which, if I'm not mistaken is what many of the guys here have said and I think may also prove your point. 

I think I mostly wanted to say this because so many guys I know were that perfect size and yet think they are small and I just wanted to point out that bigger is not always better.

Back to the topic of breasts though, I can tell you from the opinion of a woman who also appreciates the female form I'm very appreciative of all sizes. I can get lost in a mountainous cleavage with the best of them, but the most fun I ever had was with a set of A cups that were *perfect*.

But of course, I'm not a man so I don't qualify for the original question.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Bs and Cs are nice. I don't get the attraction of very large breasts at all.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Geez this thread is depressing. Boob size was the ONE THING I HAD.


High 5! I'm gonna stick up for big boobs. eh, pun intended? :b I don't know what that means. I really don't. C's are ok. But 38DDs!!!! My word! C'mon!! I'm more of a hip/butt guy, so that's what gets my attention, but 38DDs will sure get my attention. They boggle the mind. I'm just saying, while I'm attracted to nice hips, if I *could* design the perfect wife, she would have DDs. 38s. Maybe 40s. Maybe 44s. :b Yah, I draw the line at 44 and the letters EE. Probably just something like 38DD. Surely someone agrees with me. :yes



leonardess said:


> It's true. men tend to seek out women who are like their mothers, and women tend to seek out men who are like their fathers.


Not true for me. But I don't like my mom so much. If a woman shows characteristics of my mom, physical or in ANY form, I don't like that. I get creeped out to be honest.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

PurpleMoon said:


> Back to the topic of breasts though, I can tell you from the opinion of a woman who also appreciates the female form I'm very appreciative of all sizes. I can get lost in a mountainous cleavage with the best of them, but the most fun I ever had was with a set of A cups that were *perfect*.
> 
> But of course, I'm not a man so I don't qualify for the original question.


No I appreciate your answer too. Just as a female who is generally only attracted to males, the words 'men' and 'guys' came out naturally.

Thanks everyone for your responses!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess i would prefer average sized breast, but honestly, I don't really care about a women's breast size. I do have preferences as I said, but it would never be a deal-breaker for me. Breast are nice to play with, but the most important thing is the woman behind them.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

TRENNER said:


> One significant correlating factor I've noticed is how their mothers were built. If a man's mother was built similarly to you, you have a decent chance with him.


well, not always, but i have a theory that a lot of whether someone is more a 'breast man' or '***/legs man' is determined by their upbringing and how the females in the earlier stages of life were built. i've even heard some say that 'breast men' were more likely to be held and comforted in that way more, while '***/legs men' were held less and instead would sit/crawl on the ground more, so their point of view was different (that could include those who are into feet as well).
it's not really always like that i'm sure, but i admit that i am sometimes curious to the guy's upbringing and appearance of and relationship with their mother if they have a major preference (i mean, not that i would think about it a lot).

i don't find it creepy though, it certainly does not at all mean they have a conscious or subconcscious attraction to their mother. no matter what, upbringing and life experiences will have at least some affect on which qualities a person finds most attractive.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

Sabriella said:


> No I appreciate your answer too. Just as a female who is generally only attracted to males, the words 'men' and 'guys' came out naturally.


No worries, I didn't mean it to sound as though I had been left out, more that I'm not sure if guys see it differently than I do.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

drealm said:


> Boobs to women seem to be the equivalent of measuring dick size with men. All sizes work, but there's still a desire to be bigger.


there's some truth to that, though just feel lucky that your penis doesn't have to be on display 24/7. :b
a lot of it is just brainwashing from the media. growing up, i pretty much always assumed that bigger breasts were more attractive and preferred by guys but as i got older i realized it's not quite like that.

i always wanted to be a small C but i don't care as much now. they went down a cup size recently since losing weight, despite being the same since around age 14. i don't mind them, they fit my body size well enough i suppose. a lot of women with larger breasts have complained about how they give them back pain and can be a nuisance for other reasons (though that does not mean they can't look good too, so i don't think those with larger breasts should feel so discouraged).


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> there's some truth to that, though just feel lucky that your penis doesn't have to be on display 24/7. :b


So I'm _not_ supposed to be doing that? I'd been thrusting my pelvis out to every woman that walked by, but all it seemed to get me was a spot on the sex offender registry.

And I'm sure this has been mentioned already, but I'm far too lazy to read the whole thread (I'm too lazy to read three pages about breasts?? What has become of me??? *cries*), breast size generally seems to go along with general body shape and everything usually works very well together: willowy, skinny girls tend to have smaller breasts, while curvy girls are called curvy for a (good) reason. And all was right in the world.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't care about the size, as long as they're fake.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

34b-36b = perfect. But it varies with the girl.


edit: fake boobs creep me out.


----------



## telefy (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol, so many replies...

Here's how it goes in my head, ie. more than you wanted to know (and I'm a long dude):

To many individuals, *long girls* are the best kinds of girls for reasons beyond even aesthetic attraction. Traditionally a long girl is slimmer than an average girl, and has smaller breasts. Most long girls are taller than their avg-girl counterparts, but this is not true of all long girls, take for instance Ani Difranco (quite attractive and, arguably, one of the shortest celeberty long girls in existence today). Most long girls have really pretty tummies, especially when they're doing impressions of trees. 









The typical habits of a long girl include running, jumping, and sometimes even swimming; activities much complicated by excessive amounts of breasts. A natural predator of the long girl is the Black Mamba snake, because most long girls are too tall to see these deadly snakes which, as opposed to most poisonous snakes, do not have brightly colored scales. Additionally, the Black Mamba is a very fast snake which can easily overtake a long girl in stride, capable of reaching speeds of 15 mph. It is fortunate, for long girls and long dudes alike, that Black Mambas are a snake of Africa and for the most part can be put out of our minds.

It's interesting to note that, in their youth, some men found the idea of coveting large breasted women to be astonishingly and questionably absurd, as that the behavior is so analogous to the way babies lust the breasts of their mothers. Clearly though, and to the saticfaction of large breasted women, this adverse opinion is not the disposition felt by the majority of men.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

leonardess said:


> It's true. men tend to seek out women who are like their mothers, and women tend to seek out men who are like their fathers.


my boyfriend is a lot like my dad. Not appearance wise but personality wise. I love my dad, I've always thought he was perfect growing up. Well yeh cause he's my dad. lol.

but yeah my dad is very personable and nice and just gives off this "aura" of being important. but he's also kinda anti social and doesn't really like doing social things all the time and my boyfriend is the same. and my boyfriend is like that too. He's real personable and outgoing and makes people laugh, but when it comes down to it he'd rather stay home with me than go out. He hates going out.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nameless said:


> I don't care about the size, as long as they're fake.


really. or did you miss a "not" in there?


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

This question is kind of weird to answer. People are posting what they think is ideal, as in they were creating their perfect woman. But in reality, people aren't going to find a women less attractive because her breast size doesn't fit their ideal woman measurments lol. 

Growing up, I was always waiting for the boobs to come. They never did  It's one of the things that I was very self-conscious of, that and my height. But now I like my boobs. I'm a 34A. I would prefer to have a B but what I have is fine. 

I like most sizes. I like small boobs, I like bigger boobs... I couldn't really choose because it depends on the person.

edit--- I think the female body is beautiful in general.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> edit--- I think the female body is beautiful in general.


 :yes

from the split ends on her hair all the way down to the little toe that went wee wee wee all the way home.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

This thread is popular lol.

Anyway, size doesn't really matter, I know everybody certainly have some ideal preferences about the other sex, but when you have someone you really like and you're in love with her/him , nothing really matter, it wouldn't matter if she was taller than me or shorter, have big breasts or small ones, blond or brunette, have blue eyes or brown ones, etc..



Perfectionist said:


> Geez this thread is depressing. Boob size was the ONE THING I HAD.


Don't be sad, I like big boobs :yes


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

Big brains are better than big boobs.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not a man, but I like all boobs.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I like most sizes. I like small boobs, I like bigger boobs... I couldn't really choose because it depends on the person.
> 
> edit--- I think the female body is beautiful in general.


same here. Ive been with girls that had a cups and others that had d cups and I liked them the same. I dont measure a womans beauty by their breast size.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Don't be so shallow guys. There's more to boobs than just size. There's shape and personality too. I like boobs with a good personality, but the personaltiy also has to be an expression of a good breast shape. and a good breast shape can be dependent on size. And the bigger they are, the more likely there will have more personality . . . . .

I really don't know what I"m talkign about, so I'll just say: HURRAY FOR BOOBIES!!!:banana:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Boobs with "personality?" :con Now that's new!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Boobs with "personality?" :con Now that's new!


I don't think women realize just how much thought we put into them.

Hint: It's a LOT.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Then I have a lot of personality! So much, I'm bursting at the seams! :lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Though, perhaps "thought" isn't really the best word to describe what's going on.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on which head you're thinking with. :duck


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I think we all know the answer to that. Usually the one that doesn't care about personality.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wasn't this thread in danger of being locked?

When it comes to breasts to me, the purpose they serve is to feed babeeeez. If girls didn't have boobz, we would be in a mess. Babeeeez would be crying for milk and mama-love. 

Silicone parts are made for TOYZ! :troll


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

hmm Breast size? To tell ya the truth i perfer a girl with small boobs. I feel like that girl would be low on guy's radars, know what i mean?

Ya sure a girl with huge boobs would be sexy, but there be a swarm of guys, and obviously there intent would be SEX SEX SEX. 

I'm not that big on the sex scene. I really pefer a relationship with a girl, to me boobs shouldn't matter in a relationship sence. As long as she has open arms for me, i'm aright.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wasn't this thread in danger of being locked?


:tiptoe



> Silicone parts are made for TOYZ! :troll


Depends on what you consider a "toy."


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*This thread has crossed the line into Inappropriate.*


----------

